# Phillips rod brake bike info please?



## DonChristie

I came across this 26" Phillips rod brake bike and I am curious about it. What year? Collectible? Value? Anyone need a donor for their Male Phillips? Any and all info is greatly appreciated!


----------



## bulldog1935

a good place to start - https://oldbike.wordpress.com/9-bicycle-history-nottingham/
Raleigh acquired Philips in 1960, so this Birmingham bike is certainly pre-Raleigh, and looks WWII-era


----------



## DonChristie

Thanks @bulldog1935 ! That was a good read!


----------



## dnc1

You could try the U.K. Veteran-Cycle Club online library:

www.veterancycleclublibrary.org.uk

They have quite a few "Phillips" catalogues to view.
I think that saddle may help narrow the year down a bit.
Good luck with your search.


----------



## fat tire trader

Here is my similar Phillips. If you part your bike out, I might want the saddle. It looks like its leather is better than mine.






http://fattiretrading.com/phillips.html


----------



## dnc1

That's pretty unusual with that gearing set up. Nice bicycle!


----------



## bulldog1935

there's a 40s single-speed military model on the BSA bike museum with a nice photoset
https://bsamuseum.wordpress.com/1939-1945-ww2-phillips-mark-v-military-roadster/
A lot of the framework looks the same.


----------

